# Sydney Au pair needed



## Marie.Vivier (Jun 20, 2015)

Au pair/Nanny Job for a French family living in Frenchs Forest, Sydney. we currently have 3 children aged between 6 and 12 years old. We are looking for an Au Pair from Any Country that can speak fluent English, French and is willing to stay with us for a minimum of 3 month(s).

You would need to look after the children and do some cooking and cleaning. Drivers licence proffered. 

We have a large private house with a swimming pool and seperate living area. We are a naturist family and the au pair would be expected to live the same lifestyle while staying with us. 

There is a bus goes directly to the city and the beach near the house. 

We are currently looking for someone for 3 months but this may be extended. 

Marie & Pierre Vivier


----------

